
Announcing ProDOS 2.4 for all Apple II computers - artlogic
http://www.callapple.org/uncategorized/announcing-prodos-2-4-for-all-apple-ii-computers/
======
SwellJoe
Previous HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12511353](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12511353)

Edit: Also has a link to a site that hasn't been hugged to death.

~~~
dang
Ah, thanks. I guess we'll mark this one as a dupe then, though that's kind of
sad.

~~~
SwellJoe
I'd be happy to talk about 8 bit computers all day every day, so I'm not
necessarily encouraging removal of the link...but, it is definitely down for
now. Maybe the site owner will fix it.

